# 1998 Sentra



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Used to have a 96 GXE auto but i sold it last Oct. and got this one which is a lot better! :thumbup: Here she is so far...


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

i must say that is a damn fine sentra ...lets see more of whats under that hood :thumbup:


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

slow200 said:


> i must say that is a damn fine sentra ...lets see more of whats under that hood :thumbup:


I don't have a close up shot of what's under the hood right now. This is the closest shot i have...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i am loving it! you should get a WRX scoop, it looks ricy because they dont see the intercooler, but it is 100% functional and will fool everyone :thumbup:

thats one of my favorite paint colors.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Car looks great man :thumbup: . Im digging the drop and the wheels. A SE without a spoiler looks hot. Keep it up.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i am loving it! you should get a WRX scoop, it looks ricy because they dont see the intercooler, but it is 100% functional and will fool everyone :thumbup:
> 
> thats one of my favorite paint colors.


I was thinking of going that route but i've finally decided to go front mount in the next couple of weeks... i just dont like the hood scoop in my car and it doesnt look right somehow. thanks for the advise though 



Shift1.6 said:


> Car looks great man :thumbup: . Im digging the drop and the wheels. A SE without a spoiler looks hot. Keep it up.


Thanks! The only downside that i have now are the holes in my trunk :thumbdwn: Other than that, i think it looks ok.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

a small piece of sheet metal JBwelded underneath the hole, filled in with a bondo and painted with duplicolor color matched paint would fix that right up :thumbup:


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

dude.. i love the car.. the paint, rims, side skirts, exhaust.. interrior.. everything.. i currently have a 98 GXE Auto and i am dying to get a manual SR20 powered sentra.. but have to wait till i am at least 21 so the insurance wont eat a hole in my pocket..


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

I love that color. What color is that? 

Also the clean stock look I think is the best look for a car. Just drop it like you have and I think the car is badass.

Great Job :thumbup:


----------



## AK_47 (Apr 8, 2005)

*...*

a kind of a car that ISNPIRRES me to work on mine  very nice looking, especially those rims, mmm... (how much was it?) wouldn't hurt tinting your windows now  
another pic of the under the hood would be great.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> a small piece of sheet metal JBwelded underneath the hole, filled in with a bondo and painted with duplicolor color matched paint would fix that right up :thumbup:


I should give that a shot since body shops here are asking for 400 to cover the holes and repaint the whole trunk...



Chris90FB240sx said:


> I love that color. What color is that?
> 
> Also the clean stock look I think is the best look for a car. Just drop it like you have and I think the car is badass.
> 
> Great Job :thumbup:


I believe its Anthracite Gray... color code is KK0.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

AK_47 said:


> a kind of a car that ISNPIRRES me to work on mine  very nice looking, especially those rims, mmm... (how much was it?) wouldn't hurt tinting your windows now
> another pic of the under the hood would be great.


Here you go..


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

thats what im talking about....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> dude.. i love the car.. the paint, rims, side skirts, exhaust.. interrior.. everything.. i currently have a 98 GXE Auto and i am dying to get a manual SR20 powered sentra.. but have to wait till i am at least 21 so the insurance wont eat a hole in my pocket..


the insurance on my b13 se-r (no air bag) is ALOT cheaper than my 99 sentra GXE with air bags. granted i put it under my das name. i pay $160 every 6 months.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> the insurance on my b13 se-r (no air bag) is ALOT cheaper than my 99 sentra GXE with air bags. granted i put it under my das name. i pay $160 every 6 months.


damn dude.. thats good.. im gonna research and look for quotes.. i was thinking of hooking up my GA16DE engine, but seeing all these SR20's i dont know if its worth it... plus i am Auto tranny..


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Did you do the swap yourself or did you buy it that way?


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

what did u drop it with??? looks clean man check mine out


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> Did you do the swap yourself or did you buy it that way?


I bought it stock and just paid some shop to do the swap...



SENTRAdriver_06 said:


> what did u drop it with??? looks clean man check mine out


Tein Coilovers :thumbup:


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

> I believe its Anthracite Gray... color code is KK0.


Sweet. Really, kickass. This is the color I was planning to paint my Sentra... now I can really imagine how it'll look. W/ the black rims and all, exactly how I'm gonna fix up my ride. What suspension setup do you have on there? It looks lowered...

Also, I wouldn't mind seing some more pictures of your car, maybe ones that show the color of the car more evenly. I really want to see what my car will look like in a couple of months.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

ASsman said:


> Sweet. Really, kickass. This is the color I was planning to paint my Sentra... now I can really imagine how it'll look. W/ the black rims and all, exactly how I'm gonna fix up my ride. What suspension setup do you have on there? It looks lowered...
> 
> Also, I wouldn't mind seing some more pictures of your car, maybe ones that show the color of the car more evenly. I really want to see what my car will look like in a couple of months.


I have the Tein Basic Coilovers in there.. Here are some more pics...


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmmm, with stock struts? 

And I don't see any problem with your setup, the front and back are fine...


Can't stop looking at it... tight....

Do you think the side mirrors and door handles would look better painted? Or the black looks good? Still wondering myself, if I want to loose the black and paint them the same color as the car.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

ASsman said:


> Hmmm, with stock struts?
> 
> And I don't see any problem with your setup, the front and back are fine...
> 
> ...


tein basics are not a sleeve type coilover, they come with the whole strut/shock assembly.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Quepias said:


> I bought it stock and just paid some shop to do the swap...
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I do like the wingless idea alot more now. I don't know what it is... just looks so clean and so much more sleek on a lowered car. :note takeing:


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

b14sleeper said:


> tein basics are not a sleeve type coilover, they come with the whole strut/shock assembly.


Ah, learn something new everyday. How do they handle Quepais... a bad setup can be dangerous from what I've been reading...


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

Shift1.6 said:


> Car looks great man :thumbup: . Im digging the drop and the wheels. A SE without a spoiler looks hot. Keep it up.


you're right about being a clean ride but I dont think is an SE, I can tell by the rear reflector more like the GXE


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

off_da_meter said:


> you're right about being a clean ride but I dont think is an SE, I can tell by the rear reflector more like the GXE



98's looked the same as the GXE.. The 99's like mine were different.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

ASsman said:


> Ah, learn something new everyday. How do they handle Quepais... a bad setup can be dangerous from what I've been reading...


The handling is ok.. it doesn't bottom out, it's just a little bouncy but i can live with that.. besides, i can always raise it if i want to. :thumbup: 



off_da_meter said:


> you're right about being a clean ride but I dont think is an SE, I can tell by the rear reflector more like the GXE


I think you meant to say SE-L. That's a 98 SE and the rear reflector panel is the same as the GXE.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

^
never mind, shoot me


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

OK could someone PLEASE tell where i can get those chrome rings for the gauges. i'm dying to get them on my car

much appreciated as always :cheers:

oh btw, I LOVE THAT COLOR, THAT CAR, THAT SR, your car is super sexy, and super clean :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

himbo said:


> OK could someone PLEASE tell where i can get those chrome rings for the gauges. i'm dying to get them on my car
> 
> much appreciated as always :cheers:
> 
> oh btw, I LOVE THAT COLOR, THAT CAR, THAT SR, your car is super sexy, and super clean :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I got those chrome rings from the philippines so i'm not really sure if you can get those locally.. Thanks for the comments guys...


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I love the color of your car, it's one of my favorites. Your car is clean and looks really good. I don't see anything wrong with it especially under the hood.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## 685WRC (Apr 11, 2005)

That is seriously hot... May i ask who makes those rims??


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

So nice. :cheers:

Those are the basics, right? I have those but can't believe you are able to stand the ride quality, especially with 17's. Even with mine adjusted at the highest point I feel every little thing. You MUST have camber bolts, right? And those are the SE-L sides too? Check out your IMs when you get a chance..


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

That sentra is nothin but clean!!!!!!! the drop and the wheels are flawless, and on top of that u have everybodys dream motor SR20DET!!! :thumbup: 
are those 17s or 18s??? because in some pics the rims look huge
Good Job, keep it nice!!


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

685WRC said:


> That is seriously hot... May i ask who makes those rims??


Those are Rev Wheels.. 



irontom said:


> So nice. :cheers:
> 
> Those are the basics, right? I have those but can't believe you are able to stand the ride quality, especially with 17's. Even with mine adjusted at the highest point I feel every little thing. You MUST have camber bolts, right? And those are the SE-L sides too? Check out your IMs when you get a chance..


Yes, those are the tein basics... i must say that i have been used to it's ride quality which is bouncy and i've had lowered cars before so it feels the same thing. It's not the ideal ride height but i love the look of it... besides, coilovers are adjustable so i can still raise it whenever i want to... I don't have the camber plates right now but i have plans of getting one, need more funds!  The car is an SE so i do have the stock side skirts like the SE-L has... 




im2kwik4u said:


> That sentra is nothin but clean!!!!!!! the drop and the wheels are flawless, and on top of that u have everybodys dream motor SR20DET!!! :thumbup:
> are those 17s or 18s??? because in some pics the rims look huge
> Good Job, keep it nice!!


Thanks dude, those are 17s :thumbup:


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i love the ride its so clean... you gotta come to one of the chicagoland meets i gots to see in person


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


> i love the ride its so clean... you gotta come to one of the chicagoland meets i gots to see in person


Oh i'm always there.. i've been going to the meets at busse since 2002 i think, i used to have the black GXE with 17" Konig Flatlines before and i've seen your car a couple of times.

I sometimes go to Hooter's at Schaumburg on Wednesday nights and at McDonalds by Gary Ave. on Saturday nights. You should drop by there so we can meet up sometime.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Quepias said:


> Oh i'm always there.. i've been going to the meets at busse since 2002 i think, i used to have the black GXE with 17" Konig Flatlines before and i've seen your car a couple of times.
> 
> I sometimes go to Hooter's at Schaumburg on Wednesday nights and at McDonalds by Gary Ave. on Saturday nights. You should drop by there so we can meet up sometime.


ah no wonder you recently got the SE, i remember that black GXE... yea i plan on going to some of the busse meets and maybe the wed night hooters when i get the chance. you must really like hopping from the 1.6 to the turbo 2.0! look foward to seeing your car this summer


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

This is what I imagine my car will look like. 

After the paint job etc.... I hope you don't mind me using your image..


----------



## 685WRC (Apr 11, 2005)

Quepias said:


> Those are Rev Wheels..




thanks for that...


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

ASsman said:


> I hope you don't mind me using your image..


No.. not at all  just post a pic once your car is done :thumbup:


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

*Updated Pics*

From TMIC to FMIC


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice TARGET!!  Love the car and engine!!!


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

man i know you've been going to all the meets around here lately and i haven't had a chance to see your lovely car! it only gets better and better


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


> man i know you've been going to all the meets around here lately and i haven't had a chance to see your lovely car! it only gets better and better


Thanks man. I hope there will be another nissan/infinity meet this summer so we can chill out. I would love to see your car too. :thumbup:


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ive seen this car in person and let me tell you its really nice and very clean. Last time i saw it, it didnt have the fmic but now it looks better with it. The motor looks a lot better too. Keep it up man :thumbup: .


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

i like the stance.

Seth


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I saw your car at the meet last weekend. Nice car man, I dig the red wrinkle VC!


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Shift1.6 said:


> Ive seen this car in person and let me tell you its really nice and very clean. Last time i saw it, it didnt have the fmic but now it looks better with it. The motor looks a lot better too. Keep it up man :thumbup: .


Thanks man! I had to go FM since i'm not getting any cold air with the TMIC and i think it looks better with that front mount. Why weren't you in the last meet btw?



sethwas said:


> i like the stance.
> 
> Seth


Thanks Seth.



wes said:


> I saw your car at the meet last weekend. Nice car man, I dig the red wrinkle VC!


Thanks wes. I must say, i love your car dude! Props for having a fast GA and all that hard work u put in your car. :thumbup: Nice gauges on the vent too.


----------



## jpap2369 (Jun 22, 2005)

*guage faces*

where did you get your temperature control white faces and also where did you get those sick guage faces in the dash?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Quepias said:


> Thanks wes. I must say, i love your car dude! Props for having a fast GA and all that hard work u put in your car. :thumbup: Nice gauges on the vent too.


Thanks bro, I hope we meet up again this summer at another meet.....


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Quepias said:


> Thanks man! I had to go FM since i'm not getting any cold air with the TMIC and i think it looks better with that front mount. Why weren't you in the last meet btw?


Something came up and i couldnt make it. There should be another one before it gets cold again. Your car looks better with the front mount. Thats the hotshot kit rite?


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

jpap2369 said:


> where did you get your temperature control white faces and also where did you get those sick guage faces in the dash?


I got the hvac plates from ebay as well as the gauge face.



wes said:


> Thanks bro, I hope we meet up again this summer at another meet.....


Someone should set up another meet this august. I bet a lot of ppl will show up again.



Shift1.6 said:


> Something came up and i couldnt make it. There should be another one before it gets cold again. Your car looks better with the front mount. Thats the hotshot kit rite?


I only have the hotshot pipes, the ic is the johnnyracecar one. I'm thinking of putting a lip to hide the pipe that's showing under the bumper and I kinda like the 626 lip but i'm not sure if it will fit in there.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

quepias checkout chicagovelocity.com, its a local msg board who have frequent meets.

there is a car show at my school (devry at addison) on aug 17, i have school that day so I sorta have to be there so come and show!


----------



## jpap2369 (Jun 22, 2005)

Quepias said:


> I got the hvac plates from ebay as well as the gauge face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks i've been looking for the hvac plates for a while, i'll have to check ebay


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*VERY VERY CLEAN!*

Damn thats nice, I have pair of brand new of Gunmetal Altezza taillight for that body style that would look dope on your sent. Especially with that gray color and even with the back plastic piece that runs in between your the taillight painted the same color as your car with the taillights....oooooo can only imagine......, Thats what i did ....I used to have a 99 Sentra Limited ED with all the bolt-ons. All white and I whited out that red piece in the rear with those taillights loook great. Kinda resembled an IS300 a lil. SO just let me know ..


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*Yo check It GA16de*

The GA16De motor has some potential but no high end power from my experience. I had a 99 Sentra Limited Edition with an Injen CAI, OBX Headers (which made the biggest difference in power because the GA16de has its catalitic converter on the exhaust manifold..header just opens it right up!), 21/4 exhaust piping with a straight through exhaust, ACT racing clutch, Energy suspension motor mount inserts, Weapon-R stage 2 coilovers (4inches all the way around). MY sent killed off the line but lack high end power , i guess due to the 1.6 litre. I would even beat Civic Si's (b16a2)


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Ever consider some cams? And a JWT ecu tune? Supposedly JWT cams and the JWT ecu re-tune will give you 42 more hp on the top end than stock.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

StanzanaianNate said:


> Damn thats nice, I have pair of brand new of Gunmetal Altezza taillight for that body style that would look dope on your sent. Especially with that gray color and even with the back plastic piece that runs in between your the taillight painted the same color as your car with the taillights....oooooo can only imagine......, Thats what i did ....I used to have a 99 Sentra Limited ED with all the bolt-ons. All white and I whited out that red piece in the rear with those taillights loook great. Kinda resembled an IS300 a lil. SO just let me know ..


I'm not a fan of altezza lights, i rather have the SE-L taillights but then again it's not really a priority at this point.



wildmane said:


> Ever consider some cams? And a JWT ecu tune? Supposedly JWT cams and the JWT ecu re-tune will give you 42 more hp on the top end than stock.


That's already in my list but due to insufficient funds, it has to wait for now  Thanks for the advise though.

Eric


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

*B14 GTS Front Bumper... Finally!*

Here's the latest cosmetic mod that I have:










I'll post more pics once I get the FMIC mounted and that whole thing gets painted. :thumbup:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

i really do hate you....


----------

